# Goat feet and brains



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone here fed goat feet? Were they meaty or more like chicken feet? I saw goat feet at the store last night, got excited, but was disappointed to see that they didn't have any visible meat...just cartilage and bone. They were yellowish white. Think they would at least make decent chews? If they'll take a while for the dogs to get through they could be worth it but otherwise I might as well go for the cheaper pig feet (those at least have skin).

For the past several weeks, the same store has also been selling veal brains. I have no interest in purchasing veal or paying $7.99/lb for brains...but it got me thinking. Is it legal for butchers to maybe sell pig or adult cow brains? Or lamb brains? What are the usual prices? I figured maybe I could keep an eye out or ask the butcher about brains from other animals but I don't know a fair price.

I did score some grass-fed, local lamb liver for 0.60/lb which was cool. I don't know if that's an amazing price or anything but it's cheaper than chicken and beef liver. They only had a couple pounds of it (they don't butcher many lambs) but I hope I can get more in the future.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, fed goat feet (and legs), fur and all. Very boney. Make for good chews but I don't feed them as a meal (my dogs are med-large).

Brains. Haven't fed but may. My prices are about the same as yours. BTW, I'm told that if you fry them in butter, they taste a bit like scrambled eggs. Makes me glad I'm veg.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've had lamb and veal brains.....haven't fed them yet..

but i don't see why not....


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Brains, good ... feet, not so much so.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I know prion diseases are a risk for humans who eat brains. Is this a concern for dogs at all?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Brains, good ... feet, not so much so.


why not feet?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just butchered a goat and gave the girls the feet and foreleg as a chew bone while we worked. They loved em! 

Our dogs like brain a lot as well....high in fats, but very nutritious. 

Prion disease, is some seriously scary sh*t. But as far as being worried about it? I wouldn't worry if the brains are sold in a store meant for human consumption. Most of the prion disease concerns was with mad cow disease, which should be rigorously tested for. I'd feed brains if they were offered cheap LOL


----------

